# Corner tank aquascape guidance needed



## Andrew Perkins (7 Feb 2014)

Hi i am having a go at aquascaping my Juwel trigon 190 corner tank. I have had fish for 10 years but never had much thought of aquascaping until a month ago i saw some beautiful aquascaped tanks which got me thinking.

At the moment i am hardscaping my tank but its driving me insane. i could do with a second opinion if it even resembles a aquascape. All these golden ratio etc are confusing me a little and with it being a corner tank i think its making it difficult.

 My idea is - tree on the left overhanging a sand path with plants on the right hand side to put it simply.

What do you think to the gravel on the left side? was going to use it to isolate the sand path in the middle.

I might also add a small piece of wood behind the rock on the right hand side, to hang to the left over the path if you know what i mean and add weeping moss to it. 

Please criticizes / opinion

Ignore the floating anubias and java fern i dont know what to do with them for the moment

Sorry about photo quality aswell


----------



## James O (7 Feb 2014)

Looks pretty good already.  I'd use planting to bring it on.

Using the 1st pic as reference:

The Anubias will appreciate some shade so maybe plant one directly next to or even on the base of the 'tree' for max shade. Also jam a load of java fern in there to conceal the tree base.
The other Anubias I'd plant on the rear low branch that ends near the lily, again behind the rock
Some Echinodorus planted in the back corner will provide a screen to soften the tank shape
On that same rear low branch I'd run 2 or 3 clumps of java fern from left to right, up to the part where it drops vertically.
Then I'd add a moss to the longest horizontal branch with some weeping at the end
There's a small branch above the tree that forms a shallow U shape that's dying for some weeping moss.
I'd soften gravel by removing the solid boundary and sprinkling some of it out into the sand then use 1 or 3 small stones placed irregularly to make the boundary.
Maybe a 'fallen' tree that drapes slightly to to the right of the larger front stone on the right ( like you have cascading over the stone round the tree but a bit larger) maybe add some more java to it near the glass like you have already to soften the corner and create perspective.

That's just me though


----------



## Andrew Perkins (1 Mar 2014)

Update - add the plants , need to grow in yet hopefully. 

cant remember how to put picture on now


----------



## Ady34 (6 Mar 2014)

Andrew Perkins said:


> cant remember how to put picture on now


Hi, 
heres a guide:
How to! - How do you post a picture | UK Aquatic Plant Society
The direct forum uploader is no longer available so you need to use an image hosting site and direct link from there 
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Andrew Perkins (5 Apr 2014)

Thanks Ady34 i give up hope ever posting picture.

This is an old picture after recently planting new plants.  But from then on its gone a bit down hill . I had a massive brown / green algae breakout, i think it was some fertilizer i was using caused the algae outbreak, it not been to bad after i stopped using it. But it ruined lots of my plants which is bit disheartening, especially the staurogyne repen, hydrocotyle japan and nearly all my weeping moss.


----------

